# !Mice! Owner doing nothing



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I would either go with the escrow or offer to exterminate the rodents for either a fee or a reduction in board until the cost has been covered. Especially if moving is not an option, or she won't do it herself. 
Since she doesn't have a LIC/ INS, and no written contracts it can get messy when trying to take care of these types of issues. I wish you the best of luck though.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

With no contract, you have a choice, you can move if you don't like it.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

You can put funds into escrow but before you do, have a place to move your horse. (and with all of this, you probably better move anyway!)
We have the same problem as you, though not as bad and we all know that if we complained or even put poison out we would be immediately kicked out of the barn:-(
Honestly its' been my experience that barn owners do what they want and there isn't a whole lot anyone can do!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Mice sort of come with the territory when you're dealing with grains... Though, in this case, it does sound a little excessive. 

But, with no contract, I'm with waresbear... BO isn't really under any (legal) obligation to keep the place safe for you.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Why not just go to the barn owner and say hey, I don't know if you've noticed but we have a mouse issue. Why don't I pick up some stuff and put it out for them- and you can deduct the receipt from my board this month. Make a copy of the receipt and turn it in. Many times things do not have to be confrontational. Just being friendly and forward with people usually will get you where you need to be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Need a couple barn cats? I have several and they are all out of mice to play with.


----------



## SunSurfer (Jul 30, 2014)

If I decide not to pay or if I withhold board what are her options for getting me out. Can I stay till she legally kicks me out. She can't stop me from getting my horse and I don't think she can just move my horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Without a contract, kicking you out is both easy and hard for her. She has no requirement to give you notice, so she can tell you (in writing!) to be out by the end of the day or pay some exorbitant rate for each day beyond that. OTOH, assuming she doesn't do that, she can't hold your horse hostage for 'past due' board or similar, since she has no proof of any agreement and would probably get in trouble for running an illegal boarding operation.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Are you in an area that is having mouse problems? You are 1) boarding without a contract
2) you could start trouble, but why do that ? 
3) You owe the board so pay it. 
4) Traps are cheap .. a buck or two . so is poison. but you need to put the poison so its not going to contaminate hay, or a dog or a cat or a horse. 
5) When I boarded I put mouse traps and bait in my Tack shed. The owners did not do this.
I think you should probably move, your post was all about how you are not forking out any money. 
I would not want you at my place.
I would not do anything as severe as getting her in trouble for illegal boarding, as you dont know if she can legally do this or not and that is just being VINDICTIVE and come back to haunt you. 
Mice happen, its worse during a drought , or really dry year. 
You should just move , pay whatever board you owe and leave.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

verona1016 said:


> Without a contract, kicking you out is both easy and hard for her. She has no requirement to give you notice, so she can tell you (in writing!) to be out by the end of the day or pay some exorbitant rate for each day beyond that. OTOH, assuming she doesn't do that, she can't hold your horse hostage for 'past due' board or similar, since she has no proof of any agreement and would probably get in trouble for running an illegal boarding operation.


She CAN put a "mechanics lien" on the horse for the price of the feed used, if nothing else, and hold the horse that way. In many states, there would be no such thing as "illegal boarding" as it is neither licensed nor regulated.


----------



## Skunkworks (Oct 22, 2012)

I have nothing advice wise for the legal part but a cheap option would be get pure peppermint oil, soak cotton balls with it and then spread it around your tack/feed room. It worked for me in a house I lived in that had a huge extended family of field mice living underneath the place. I'm curious to see if it works in a barn.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

She can hold your horse if you withhold your board money. In most states and provinces the keeper has an automatic lien the moment payment is overdue. She will not require legal action to do so as it's already law. If she wants you gone, then you'll have to pull up stakes - it's her place. Without a written agreement she is not obliged to give you 30 days especially if you are deemed a troublemaker. Go on youtube and check out the various methods of trapping mice that don't involve poisons, just a little ingenuity and a little peanut butter. Run it by her and be sure she is receptive to the idea. Perhaps she can't deal with mice or emptying traps. I had a very difficult time at first but had to get used it. BTW, I was told dryer sheets repel mice. They don't.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I needed temporary boarding a BO agreed to take my mare for 60 days while I scouted various stables. The stall was in dire need of fixing so hubby and I spent the better part of the day basically rebuilding the stall. We knew the BO couldn't do this kind of work so we just did it. He had done us a favor by taking the mare in so we didn't begrudge fixing the stall and we paid the full board. When you get a good deal, you need to give back. The BO could jack the rates up and hire someone to look after things.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Why not get some cats? Even my indoor cats will go crazy to catch mice. Many rescues will do free adoptions during the summer. You just can't use poison with cats.

Are they feeding sweet feed? As it really attracts flies and rats.

I don't use sweet feed and the feral cats take care of the rest. I know another barn in the area over run with them. They feed tons of sweet feed and the rats run in the stalls at feeding time.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The problem with cats is that some will start using the hay for potty.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Not if you provide a better potty. I've been keeping barn cats for 30 years and NEVER had that problem.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

SunSurfer said:


> If I decide not to pay or if I withhold board what are her options for getting me out. Can I stay till she legally kicks me out. She can't stop me from getting my horse and I don't think she can just move my horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You sound unreasonable. Forcing someone to evict you doesn't make sense and would cause more problems. You should just move. 
One minute its mice then rats.
A stable I used to board at the rats came out at night and the cats were scared of them. 
With an open barn its a fact of life.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Couple of nice terriers can deal with the rats, if the cats can't handle them.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Keep in mind when playing the tit for tat game, your horse may suffer. Stop paying and horse gets no food.


----------

